# Tecumseh HM80 Carb leaking update



## edboyles (Dec 21, 2008)

OK, here is the latest update on the 8 hp Tecumseh carb. With a new float, new needle seat, and new needle, with the float in various postions the carb still leaks. It runs OK but to do so the main screw adjustment underneath is at about 1/4 turn instead of the normal 1-1/2 turns. A new bowl gasket installed as well.

The seat was installed correctly (double lip facing in the body). Has anyone ever seen this type of issue where the main adjustment screw has to be almost closed for the engine to run?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

There must be a problem inside the seat chamber. A new needle, seat and float should have fixed the problem. Not sure what esle to tell ya.
Dean


----------



## edboyles (Dec 21, 2008)

I ordered a new carb (#342344a) for $69.95....... we'll give that a try....... I was able to use the snowblower for a hour or so this morning....... it needs a full tank of gas to feed past the almost closed off valve under the bowl........


----------



## mak6 (Jan 10, 2009)

I had a similiar problem with gas leaking when the engine was shut off. The problem was caused by the float bowl vent being plugged, although I had already hot cleaned the carb body. The plugged vent causes the fuel to syphon until the gas tank empties. There was no problem with the white fuel valve seat.


----------



## mikeleti (Jan 24, 2009)

*Same flooding problem*

I cant seem to find the vent hole you are talking about. 
#off the carb is 665 8J26 from an 8HP 1978 Ariens 924.
Can some one help?


----------



## mak6 (Jan 10, 2009)

It's a tiny hole about .020" diameter on the side of the carburator approximately 1/2 inch above the idle mixture screw. I cleared it by removing the float bowl and spraying carb cleaner into the vent hole by the expansion plug until the blockage opened.


----------

